# Cooling Problem FIXED



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Well after about 2 grand of getting my 300ZXT running again I have finally fixed my cooling problem.

New water pump
Fixed pin hole in radiator
New Timing chain
New arms that steer the tires (forgot the name)
New Tires
Alignment

And tonight I finally wired up my electric fan to a manual switch (temporarily). I drove it about 80 miles today up to Baton Rouge and never had a problem. I think I got her fixed. My dad is getting a Honda Accord Wagon for temp use till he gets another company truck so he doesn't have to drive my car which I charish. But All that matters is I got my baby running. Now I can move to cosmetics... I just wanted to thank everybody for the help I have asked for.

I have a couple final questions though. 

I have heard a stopped up catalytic converter can cause some heating problems. Either way in St. Charles Parish we don't have to abide by emissions I am going to take it out. 

Is this going to turn my check engine light on? 

If it is how can I get around it? 

Is there a O2 sensor in the CC? 

Should I just put it in the exhaust pipe and that would work?

Thanks All


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

SKD_Tech said:


> Is this going to turn my check engine light on? No , only on OBD-2 cars with an O2 sensor after the cat do you have to worry about that.
> 
> If it is how can I get around it? See first answer
> 
> ...


 :cheers:


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

SKD_Tech said:


> I have a couple final questions though.
> 
> I have heard a stopped up catalytic converter can cause some heating problems. Either way in St. Charles Parish we don't have to abide by emissions I am going to take it out.
> 
> ...


If you have a 1996 Z then you will have a check engine light on when you go straight pipe because of the OBII.

The 2 O2 sensors are locared on each precat.


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

Except for it is a 87 Z31T not a 96 Z32TT lol. Just messing with you Spongrider.


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

I think youre all gay (just kidding

of course- Im the one with the automatic Z........yeah.........


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

Yeah so when are you going to fix that tranny issue you have Todd? Must suck to have an auto lol.


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

And SKD Tech did you do an electric fan conversion removing the stock clutch pulley fan?


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

no that fan still works great I am talking about the electric fan on the other side of the radiator facing the front


So how about the catalytic converter is it going to turn on the light or what?


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

SKD_Tech said:


> no that fan still works great I am talking about the electric fan on the other side of the radiator facing the front
> 
> 
> So how about the catalytic converter is it going to turn on the light or what?



For the 5th time , NO. :cheers:


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

SKD_Tech said:


> no that fan still works great I am talking about the electric fan on the other side of the radiator facing the front
> 
> 
> So how about the catalytic converter is it going to turn on the light or what?



That fan is only supossed to run when the air conditioning is on. Well it is designed like that but it might help at idle a little bit.


----------



## guarneriman (Jul 7, 2004)

*electric fan swap*

I was wondering if you could tell me the pros and cons to swapping the belt driven radiator fan with an electric one? If it's a great idea what brand or type of fan would you guys recommend?


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

guarneriman said:


> I was wondering if you could tell me the pros and cons to swapping the belt driven radiator fan with an electric one? If it's a great idea what brand or type of fan would you guys recommend?



It'll give ya a couple more horse power but that's it


----------



## minute rice sentra (Mar 21, 2003)

I wanna know how you put a new timing chain on your Z! LOL! 
Those are tie-rod ends(arms that steer the tires).


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

I meant belt (dumb moment) and um yeah


----------



## JakeMonkey (Feb 3, 2004)

Chop the cat off, or just break out the inside with a broom handle. There is no engine light that comes on with the lack of a cat in an 87t, at least not in mine. It will be louder, with a much nicer sound, and depending on your muffler it will be a good enhancement for the car. I have a 3-inch system from the downpipe back, no cat and a magnaflow 3" straight through pipe on it, and it sounds great, not too loud, and i got a great amount of power from doing it as well.


----------

